# OSHA and MSHA At It Again



## KimRedding (Oct 16, 2015)

The DOJ announced plans to team with several other agencies including OSHA to more aggressively prosecute alleged safety violations. 

It probably won't go into effect for a while (if it ever does) but it might be a good time for a safety audit, just in case.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I would far rather the DoJ pursue faulty cords and hooks without safeties then look for corruption in Washington DC. Excellent idea. OSHA needs all the help they can get.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

wasnt it govt who recommended lead paint? who endorsed asbestos use on ships?


----------



## KimRedding (Oct 16, 2015)

Joasis said:


> I would far rather the DoJ pursue faulty cords and hooks without safeties then look for corruption in Washington DC. Excellent idea. OSHA needs all the help they can get.


:clap:


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes the workplace is a hell of a lot safer today thanks in part to OSHA. We need them because the desire to make a profit can cloud the vision.


----------

